# Just Helped To Qualify A Whole New Group Of People To Become CCW Holders!



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 14, 2016)

The Instinctive Edge


----------



## Tames D (Aug 14, 2016)

Looks like fun. Good job.


----------



## Blindside (Aug 15, 2016)

Reminds me to reup my Utah CCW.


----------



## lklawson (Aug 15, 2016)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> The Instinctive Edge


It's a great feeling, isn't it?  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Aug 16, 2016)

That is outstanding Brian.  I've found it to be a huge upward trend lately.  I've taught more private citizens in the last year or so than in the last decade and a half combined.  Very satisfying to teach someone to become comfortable, confident and proficient with a firearm.  Also gives me the opportunity to dispel many myths that abound about firearms.

I just heard the FBI's numbers for May of this year in regards to background checks performed.  Two million of just the month of May which is up 600,000 over May of last year.  

Again, very good job sir


----------

